# Camberley - detailing service recommendation



## prav

Hi all

I recently bought a 2009 Audi A6 Avant in Monza silver. It looked really good in photos and looked good at the time of purchase, but having owned it for a month I can see that the glaze used by the previous owner did a good job in hiding a lot of swirls. So I am now thinking about getting a paint correction done to get rid of all the swirls. 

I would really appreciate if you could recommend any detailers that you are aware of in and around Camberley, Surrey. Also has anyone heard of detail by design in Hook?

Thanks a lot for your help on this.

Cheers
Prav


----------



## prav

Hi Demtri

Thanks a lot for the suggestion. I will give them a call.

I have no idea how my post ended up under regional as I posted it in detailing chat under general ! Tapatalk playing up probably.

@admins: can you move this post to general detailing discussions please ?

Thanks
Prav


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444

Clean & shiny aldershot there the Daddy's also have a shop too


----------



## Demetrios72

+1 :thumb:

Can also recommend Johnnyoplis at Clean & Shiny :thumb:

Alex @ Elite Car Care - Maidenhead :thumb:

Both with bundles of experience


----------



## prav

Thanks guys, didn't know both elite and clean n shiny did detailing.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

Here's a list of DW supporters

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246

PS admin maybe moved your post as they felt it more appropriate in the regional section :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Clean and shiny and Elite spring to mind


----------

